# active user list gone???



## tj_cool (Mar 13, 2009)

everywhere I go, the active user list (=list with members viewing topic/board) is gone??
Why??

Also: search, view new posts and view active topics give errors

Only see this:


----------



## alex (Mar 14, 2009)

It's probably to help speed up the servers a bit, until it becomes stable enough.

It's happened before when switching servers.


----------



## zidane_genome (Mar 14, 2009)

latest posts and the shout box are also gone now...

thinking this server switch was not such a good idea... site's been wonky for the last 3 days now... on and off, IPS database errors, now missing stuff....

any news on the site getting back to normal?


----------



## Joe88 (Mar 14, 2009)

I use the recent posts thing alot  :{


----------



## dice (Mar 14, 2009)

zidane_genome said:
			
		

> latest posts and the shout box are also gone now...
> 
> thinking this server switch was not such a good idea... site's been wonky for the last 3 days now... on and off, IPS database errors, now missing stuff....
> 
> any news on the site getting back to normal?



when the gtafags disappear


----------



## DarkRey (Mar 14, 2009)

knew it was them lot (gta fags) 
need to clean up the forum from the mess 

fortunately pokemon wasnt on the release list


----------



## tj_cool (Mar 15, 2009)

Hell yeah, everything works again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ever seen so many users?? The don't even fit on my screen


----------



## tj_cool (Mar 17, 2009)

Ok its all gone again
Now even the dots on the envelopes with the topics you replied to are gone


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 17, 2009)

I think it's the Pokemon leak!
Awdofgum did it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 he posted a blog about it..


----------

